# Gentoo installation - no network with ath9k

## alesphere

hey guys,

i'm new to gentoo and would like to install gentoo on my asus ux31e ultrabook.

i have created a bootable usb-drive with the newest iso image and have booted into the live environment.

the problem ist, that my wireless-card isn't working...

lspci told me that i have a ar9485 wireless network adapter

uname -r told me that i have kernel 3.2.12-gentoo

i have loaded the ath9k-modules with modprobe, but it doesn't change anything...

what did i wrong? are there any issues with the wireless of the ultrabook?

if i have forgotten some information, just ask...

thanks for your help.

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

after loading the module do 

```
ifconfig -a
```

if you see some wlan0 adapter.

if yes then follow  *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Wireless Networking

 

----------

## BillWho

 *alesphere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i have created a bootable usb-drive with the newest iso image and have booted into the live environment.
> 
> the problem ist, that my wireless-card isn't working...

 

Give another distro live cd a try. Mint is a good one or try systemrescuecd. You can use any live cd to install gentoo - you're not limited to the gentoo media   :Wink: 

----------

## alesphere

Thanks for your anwers!

 *Kaso_da_Zmok wrote:*   

> after loading the module do 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -a
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry, still not working...

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *alesphere wrote:*   
> 
> i have created a bootable usb-drive with the newest iso image and have booted into the live environment.
> 
> the problem ist, that my wireless-card isn't working... 
> ...

 

How can i do this?

----------

## BillWho

alesphere,

Burn your cd and boot to it - hopefully the network will work. 

You can use gparted with the live cd which will make creating and formatting the partitions a little easier. However, if you want to use the cl, by all means do so.

With mint, you might have to install gparted with apt-get install gparted - systemrescuecd comes with it.

Download the correct stage3 tarball here http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

The rest is following the handbook starting with http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=4

Remember, using the mint or systemrescue live cd, you can use firefox for your downloads.

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## luismw

Hi, you are in the same point I was a couple of months ago. Same computer, same problems.

In my case, I just downloaded the system rescue cd and installed the image to an USB key (you can simply follow the instructions on their homepage). I then booted from this key and followed the manual.

Using any recent livecd of almost any distro will quite possibly do the trick, anyway.

----------

